# New Sig Request -LizaG



## LizaG

Hey Guys,

Hope this isn't too prosumptuous, but as I'm now with Lifetime Membership I was wondering if someone could possibly whip up a Sig for me? I know you're all busy people in the real world so I won't be pushy or cheeky with my request. 

Just a Gina Carano, Kim Couture and Marloes Coenen Sig would be sweet.....anyone wanna take this on? If I put on here the 3 face shots I'd like used?

Can Pink also be a running theme colour scheme-wise please? 

Thank you xxx


----------



## K R Y

I can do it tomorrow/tuesday.

Post whatever pictures you want on there, if not no worries, it's easy to find decent ones


----------



## LizaG

Well Kry there is no rush, I understand you guys do these in your own time and I wouldn't take the piss by wanting it sooner than you can do it  where do I put the pics...here?

Thanks hon, you are the best! xxx


----------



## Intermission

If you post the pics you want, I may give it a try.


----------



## K R Y

LizaG said:


> Well Kry there is no rush, I understand you guys do these in your own time and I wouldn't take the piss by wanting it sooner than you can do it  where do I put the pics...here?
> 
> Thanks hon, you are the best! xxx


Yeah in here is cool!

No worries, sigs don't take that long anyways so happy to do it!


----------



## LizaG

Hope this is do-able (ease up on the jokes there!!!) lol, was thinking Gina-Centre, Kim-Left and Marloes-Right.

Thanks guys  xxx


----------



## Leed

No Miesha? I are disappoint, Liza.


----------



## M.C

I'd make one but I'm so dang busy.

If Kry or someone else doesn't get around to it in the next few days for some reason or another, I'll get in on it and get you one.


----------



## box

Gina looks so damn good with that black eye for some reason, because you know she can whoop some ass.


----------



## K R Y

Thanks for the pics Liza, any time I search for Gina Corano images I lose an hour. It's a disability  

If they don't work sig wise I'll use different ones (hope you don't mind) as I have a feeling they'll look like floating heads


----------



## LizaG

lol thanks, it's only an idea, but I'm sure you'll know good ones to use....thank yooooooouuuuu xxx


----------



## LizaG

Did anyone pick up the request in the end?


----------



## K R Y

....I'm useless. I totally forgot sorry Liza, i WILL do something soon


----------



## LizaG

Lol it's cool babe...no rush  xxx


----------



## HitOrGetHit

LizaG said:


> Lol it's cool babe...no rush  xxx


Oh now she calls you babe too?!

*sniff*

I thought I was special...


----------



## LizaG

HitOrGetHit said:


> Oh now she calls you babe too?!
> 
> *sniff*
> 
> I thought I was special...


you are special HoneyBee xxx


----------



## M.C

Special ED!

Oh ho ho, I need more friends.


----------



## K R Y

Jumping in the shower now, then getting this done!


----------



## K R Y

How's this Liza? 










I can add in photos of Gina and Kim if you want? I didn't because I'm not personally a fan of multi image sigs and liked it with just Marloes, can change or add anything you want though just lemme know  Sorry it took so long lol


----------



## Rauno

K R Y said:


> Jumping in the shower now, then getting this done!





K R Y said:


> Sorry it took so long lol


Sooo, it was one of those long showers eh..


----------



## K R Y

Well I had Marloes and Gina on my mind...so....


----------



## Steph05050

i can prb do this later. good work kry


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Awesome sig Kry! Always love your work. :thumbsup:


----------



## K R Y

Thanks guys. I forgot to crop and sharpen/blur though. Sigh. First sig in months and I forget the basics 

V2.0


----------



## LizaG

K R Y said:


> How's this Liza?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can add in photos of Gina and Kim if you want? I didn't because I'm not personally a fan of multi image sigs and liked it with just Marloes, can change or add anything you want though just lemme know  Sorry it took so long lol



EEEEEEEEEEEEK!!!!!! I LOVE IT! I LOVE IT! I LOVE IT! I LOVE IT! I LOVE IT! I LOVE IT! I LOVE IT! I LOVE IT! I LOVE IT! I LOVE IT! I LOVE IT! I LOVE IT! I LOVE IT! I LOVE IT! I LOVE IT! I LOVE IT! I LOVE IT! I LOVE IT! I LOVE IT! I LOVE IT! I LOVE IT! I LOVE IT! I LOVE IT! I LOVE IT! I LOVE IT! 

Thank you SOOOOOOOOOO much KRY     

So how is the best way to get this sig, as my sig? I read someone had issues with 'file too large' messages etc.

Oh, V2.0 just comes up as a red 'X'


----------



## K R Y

BAhaha you're welcome! 

Go to your user CP, then edit sig, and input this...

[ center][ img]http://img803.imageshack.us/img803/4598/marloes2.png[ /img][ /center]

^ Just remove the spaces in the above and it'll show up like...








Or, hit quote on my post and copy and paste that^ into your sig if it's easier


----------



## LizaG

Is it looking ok? I get a red 'x' the original one I can see fine and looks awesome


----------



## K R Y

You're rockin the sig  Shows up for me fine, looks great


----------



## LizaG

awesome  thank you so much xxx

i'll look on my settings and see why imageshack images don't show up on my laptop


----------



## K R Y

Tiny pic ^ That any better?


----------



## LizaG

hmmmm still a red 'x' but your original sig design shows up fine


----------

